# hello from dallas



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jun 30, 2017)

hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 30, 2017)

A gun toting taylor swift junkie? 
Lol welcome!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.



Welcome! There's a few people here from DFW so keep your nose clean.
We're all Randy Brown fans.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jun 30, 2017)

Im also a big time cowboys hater LOL( GO LIONS)


----------



## Dalia (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome here.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello from dallas?  I thought it was big D?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jun 30, 2017)

LOL you are right


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.



I have spent six months in Texas, I like Texans, I travel across Texas but I stayed with my great friends in Highland Park, which is in Dallas County. I LOVE Dallas Country Club and the Dallas section of the NRA 

When in Dallas nobody shot at us, but I did survive a front wheel blow out after Midnight on Mockingbird, this was the night when I think ONE MILLION PEOPLE FROM OKLAHOMA were on the road because there was an American Football game between Texas Longhorns and the University of Oklahoma.

Also a few months later outside El Paso in a desert area I did shoot the head off a rattlesnake.

Many Texans I met liked my politics and told me that Judge Roy Bean would have ADORED me, I didn't know then who Judge Roy Bean was, but I Google and yes what a great man he was.

Mr. Hoss Hossfly bitter clinging swiftie is a Texan, so there is no need to post _that_ thing....you know _that_ thing


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jun 30, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.
> ...


highland park is a BEAUTIFUL neighborhood...and mockingbird is a busy as hell street lol...not good to have a blowout on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.



Texas has very good vehicle stickers, the one I like the best:





I like this also:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hello from dallas?  I thought it was big D?



And where have you been hiding little kitty? You have been AWOL.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jun 30, 2017)

actually I think its more like 144 prisons now


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.
> ...



Lucy Hamilton if you find and read "The Life and Times of Judge Roy Bean" it is one funny book. The movie of the same name with Paul Newman is good but not 1/10th as funny as the book.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2017)

Other than the Detroit thing and the russian firearm fetish you seem okay.
   Hating the Cowboys is a plus....


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jun 30, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Other than the Detroit thing and the russian firearm fetish you seem okay.
> Hating the Cowboys is a plus....


I have a cousin who is a rapper and when she made a song about AR's, I (jokingly) told her "AR-15's are for communists, terrorists and african warlords, real americans prefer the kalashnikov)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the Detroit thing and the russian firearm fetish you seem okay.
> ...



I hate Rap Music, your cousin who is a rapper, she should stop that and take to hunting SJWs instead


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome to USMB!








There, now you've seen the "thingy".

You may venture out now, just please don't crank the Taylor Swift too loud.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome to USMB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ John Wayne you are an evil brute....E....V....I....L 

Posting _that_ thing


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 30, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to USMB!
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



You know I think I have seen that film.

There was an earlier film "The Westerner" made in 1940 with Gary Cooper and Walter Brennan was Judge Roy Bean in the film.

The Westerner (film) - Wikipedia











Here is a picture of Judge Roy Bean, with the white beard.






Here he is again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the Detroit thing and the russian firearm fetish you seem okay.
> ...



  Love my AR..it's a tack driver.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 30, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.


Hello Paul. Some of us in Denver, don't like Texans. It's a stupid and I don't know why. Anyway. Welcome and howdy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > hello, Im Paul from the oak cliff section of Dallas. Im a politically active guy, Ive been involved in the constiutional militia movement and second amendment advocacy for over ten years, I got to meet ron Paul one time, and am an amatuer gunsmith who has built 2 AK's from 80 percent recievers and parts kits. I love spring turkey hunting and jamming out to Taylor swift. I idenify as a libertarian leaning conservative and thin all the best guns came from the former soviet union/warsaw pact. I also have a big time tia carrere fetish LOL.
> ...



 They say in Colorado that if God had meant for texans to ski he would have given them mountains.
   We say if God had meant for Coloradans to ski he would have given them money.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 30, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


Only rich white people ski, they  have to mortgage their fist born to pay for lift tickets. Telluride or Vail wants the right to claim your internal organs as collateral.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hello from dallas?  I thought it was big D?


Dallas? Dallas? Oh, yeah. That shanty town just east of Cowtown.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 30, 2017)

I have a bunch of books and no place to store them, is there a library or warehouse, maybe a book depository in Dallas I could keep them? Ah well, I took a shot. 

When is the Tony Romo nah nah nah nah, hey hey hey, goodbye party? I hear he lost his saddle? 

Greetings and salutations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Mary you should try skiing at least once, do it for me, or if not you might have to be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo 

I was put on skiis at age 6 years of age, I've been skiing since, skiing is a very very old family tradition in our family.

I have skied down the Kitzsteinhorn sans clothing at Midnight, exhilarating in the extreme.

This is the Kitzsteinhorn, it's on the main section of Hohe Tauern and it's elevation is 3,029 metres.





















Here is the Kitzsteinhorn Ski Map.






We also have the Nationalpark Hohe Tauern, here is it's website.

Aktuell - Nationalpark Hohe Tauern

It is the largest of our seven, you can see with the below picture the coverage of it.






I've also skied in Bariloche, Argentina when we have visited members of our family in Buenos Aires, Argentina and we've all gone to Bariloche to visit others and ski.
















This is the Bariloche Ski Map which shows Cerro Catedral and below the general Cerro Bayo.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from dallas?  I thought it was big D?
> ...



They refer to Fort Worth as Cowtown, I witnessed men in Stetson hats in Fort Worth, I saw no Stetson hats in Dallas.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Hello Paul. Some of us in Denver, don't like Texans. It's a stupid and I don't know why. Anyway. Welcome and howdy.



Intense jealousy. We have fun when we go somewhere, while the natives sit around sulking a lot for some reason, probably depression.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 30, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from dallas?  I thought it was big D?
> ...



One time in Fort Worth I was taken to a bar that had an _indoor_ rodeo, I cannot remember the name of this bar, but it was my kind of crazy


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2017)

Picaro said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Paul. Some of us in Denver, don't like Texans. It's a stupid and I don't know why. Anyway. Welcome and howdy.
> ...



...or lack of cash.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 30, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> They refer to Fort Worth as Cowtown, I witnessed men in Stetson hats in Fort Worth, I saw no Stetson hats in Dallas.



Not many Texans in Dallas. It's mostly angry Red River wetbacks hiding from debt collectors in the mid-west and California.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 30, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



they think they're going to get rich off of growing pot now, sort of an 'Acapulco Gold Rush'.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



  I actually made it to Gilleys before they closed.




I've also been to Gruene Hall a bunch of times.
  Built in 1878.....and it's still open.










  The place oozes history.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 30, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yeah, the guys in Dallas wear socks and sandals, drive a Saab and hang out at Starbucks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 30, 2017)

I met Ron Paul once too.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 1, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Im also a big time cowboys hater LOL( GO LIONS)



A lot of those around here. A lot of my relatives were huge Washington Redskins fans back when.

They've all died mysterious untimely deaths by various causes.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 1, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



NOT TRUE.............a lot of us guys in oak cliff and pleasant grove wear tank tops, dickies and houseshoes, with a .22 revolver in our ankle holster


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 1, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Bonnie Parker I think was born in Oak Cliff.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 1, 2017)

Don't forget to find an avatar to go with your moniker like everybody else who is smart.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 1, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


ot


Lucy Hamilton said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> I met Ron Paul once too.


Rupaul???!!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 2, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from dallas?  I thought it was big D?
> ...



Yep, shuffling the cards of life.


----------



## williepete (Jul 2, 2017)

Howdy from Grapevine.


----------



## NLT (Jul 2, 2017)

In Allen TX, my home town, we love footbal
Allen TX Eagles HS $60 million football stadium, our marching band has 850 people in it
Suck on it Texas haters


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 2, 2017)

williepete said:


> Howdy from Grapevine.



I have been to Grapevine, and to Arlington, Carrollton, Addison, well I have been all around Dallas County.

I was told early to avoid Denton, Texas because it's full of SJWs, of course I already knew to avoid Austin, Texas.


----------



## NLT (Jul 2, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy from Grapevine.
> ...


Denton is home to UNT and Texas Womens UNV. Yep full of libtards up there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 2, 2017)

NLT said:


> In Allen TX, my home town, we love footbal
> Allen TX Eagles HS $60 million football stadium, our marching band has 850 people in it
> Suck on it Texas haters



You don't have enough people in your marching band, WTF get with the programme already


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 2, 2017)

NLT said:


> In Allen TX, my home town, we love footbal
> Allen TX Eagles HS $60 million football stadium, our marching band has 850 people in it
> Suck on it Texas haters



I have probably been to Allen, it's in Dallas County.

One of the nicest things in Dallas is White Rock Lake and the Dallas Arboretum and Botanical Gardens.

Dallas Arboretum and Botanical Garden


----------



## NLT (Jul 2, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > In Allen TX, my home town, we love footbal
> ...


Allen Tx is in Collin County, We are Just north of Plano


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 2, 2017)

NLT said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



I have definately been to Plano.

When I was in Dallas for the second week I acquired my Texan boyfriend, or he acquired me, he's from Richardson, we're still friends and we text each other.

His mother is an excellent woman she used to give me Mint Juleps and tell me about her Grandfather who used to be a Sheriff or it might have been Deputy Sheriff in some town outside Houston.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 2, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



More than likely, Grampaw was on a chain gang near Houston.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 2, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



No because she has photographs of him.

Stop attempting to start trouble


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 2, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



A brief Off Topic. Later this year I hope to visit Baton Rouge, Louisiana and Charleston, South Carolina, this is the plan unless something happens and the whole thing has to be put on the hold for some reason.

Um the only thing I will hate is that this is probably going to involve Delta Airlines, I do not have good thoughts about Delta Airlines, I won't elaborate it's too lengthy, but just to say the worst flight I have ever been on was from Atlanta to DFW Airport.

Those short flights inside America I don't like.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I met Ron Paul once too.
> ...



Nope. Ron Paul.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Never heard of him.  What does he do?  Comedy?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Politician.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Yup, I was correct, comedy......... 

(Pssst!!  I know who Ron Paul is........)


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2017)

fuck texas


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The person who introduced themselves mentioned meeting Ron Paul, why are you flaming me for responding to him that I also met him? It's an introduction thread.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Damn dude, it's a joke and you're getting anal.  Hand in a cast this week?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I funnied your first razz. Just wondered why it kept going on.  I'm a  democrat and a woman.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 2, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> fuck texas



You mean like Debbie does Dallas?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 3, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > In Allen TX, my home town, we love footbal
> ...


I LOVE the arboreteum....................it is beautiful.... ray hubbard and lavon are both great fishing lakes..
and arlington is organically, genuinely weird, unlike austin, which is hipster weird


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 3, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



The thing I like most about Dallas is that it's 30 miles from Cowtown.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I remember one night we drove from Dallas to Fort Worth during a massive thunderstorm, the whole sky was purple and orange it was amazing.

Also another time there was a hailstorm and I thought WTF Texas must have the biggest hailstones ever, those things were MEGA.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 3, 2017)

oh yeah, every time it hails, the body shops and roof estimators get paid big time here


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 3, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> oh yeah, every time it hails, the body shops and roof estimators get paid big time here



There were so many autos with these weird indentations on them, this was before I witnessed a hailstorm. So I asked one of my friends one day why so many autos in Dallas and Fort Worth have all these weird indentations and he said it was because of the hailstones and I said I have never heard of hailstones doing that sort of damage and he said that I hadn't seen a Texas hailstone yet that some were the size of a baseball.

Then about a month later there was the hailstorm and I thought WTF?! he was right, some of these things are the size of a baseball


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I think overall fort worth is a rougher town, though.


----------

